# HttpURLConnection - reusing Inputstream



## yigiter (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe ne kurze bzgl. InputStream, wenn ich InputStream mehrmals benutzen möchte kommt beim zweiten Zugriff eine Exception:


```
java.io.IOException: Stream closed
	at java.io.BufferedReader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedReader.read(Unknown Source)
```

Hier das Stück - Code..

```
HttpURLConnection tHttpURLConnection = (HttpURLConnection) tUrl.openConnection();

BufferedReader tBufferedReader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(tHttpURLConnection.getInputStream()));
..
..
```

Wie kann ich den BufferedReader mehrmals benutzen!? Ohne das ich erneut eine Verbindung zum URL aufbauen muß?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## schnuffie (29. April 2009)

Du schreibst alles in einen CharArrayWriter und cachst damit den gelesenen Inhalt.

Aus diesem Character-Buffer kannst Du beliebig oft mittels CharArrayReader lesen.


----------

